# SoundMAX Drivers wont install (moved from XP)



## smithy (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi, i rebooted my computer a few weeks ago and my Audio software wont install  I Have the disk for the mobo but it just:
Runs installer up to what appears to be the final window (installation 'bar' goes right to the end)
Then it says " Driver not found! Reboot your system, and run this setup again"
Ive tried downloading the driver for my motherboard but it does the same thing...
Help me! ray:


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: SoundMAX Drivers wont install*

Try it in safe mode.


----------



## smithy (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: SoundMAX Drivers wont install*

Sorry, forgot to mention i have tried that, it said please restart and try again

*EDIT: I posted this in the wrong section, will a Mod please move it  thanks.*


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

It is ok to leave your post in this section.

Please post the make and model of your motherboard.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Does your sound device show up in Device manager? If any what is listed
in Device manager under sound devices? Go into bios and make sure
onboard sound is enabled. If its not enabled in bios it will not work.
If it is enabled in bios, and its not excepting the drivers your onboard 
sound may be kaput..That can be remedied by buying a sound card.
But lets not get to far ahead for now.


----------



## smithy (Jan 14, 2007)

Motherboard is Winfast 760GXK8MC.

Manic,
Under sound devices in Device Manager i get:
Audio Codecs,
Legacy Audio Drivers,
Legacy Video Capture Devices,
Media Control Devices,
Video Codecs. 

I will try your suggestion about on-board sound being enabled/disabled. 
Thanks.


----------



## smithy (Jan 14, 2007)

I tried to edit bios settings like manic suggested but i couldnt find any settings for on-board sound...
I tried setting it to Optimized settings rather than the usual Fail-safe settings that i normally use. It runs fine on failsafe settting but it doesnt pick up my sound card. When i have it on Optimized settings it picks up the sound card but after less than a minute i get a blank screen and need to restart the computer...


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Dont use optimized, or default options in bios. You need to set bios
to your settings. Figure out your settings and set accordingly.


----------



## smithy (Jan 14, 2007)

"Figure out your settings and set accordingly" 
How on earth do i "Figure out" my settings? 
Sorry, i just fail to understand BIOS to say the very least...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is it listed in the device manager


----------



## smithy (Jan 14, 2007)

smithy said:


> Under sound devices in Device Manager i get:
> Audio Codecs,
> Legacy Audio Drivers,
> Legacy Video Capture Devices,
> ...


Thats all i get under sound, video and game controllers.
Having no sound is getting annoying :upset:


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Do you have the manual that came with that board? If not you may be
able to find it online, then you can go step by step through your bios.
Bios defaults are not always and most of the time the best way to set
up your bios. Its just a failsafe to get you to boot. There has to be 
a listing in bios for onboard sound, it may be called a ac 97 codec.
It may be in a sub menu in bios. If its onboard its there. Are you running
a agp video card or a pci, or pci-e? There is a setting in bios for that
as well. Or is your video onboard, post some system specs please.
Have you tried removing the entries in device manager under sound?
Remove them all and reboot. Hard to explain every possible fix. This problem
just popped in out of the blue, you made no hardware changes, or software.


----------



## smithy (Jan 14, 2007)

No such luck, it doesnt recognise it now, even though i have set up my bios to exactly what the manual says...


----------



## smithy (Jan 14, 2007)

Right, so i found where to enable the sound driver...i enabled it..
Rebooted and what do you know, it recognised it, i went to my computer to open the installer. Then it opened and my screen just went blank...like it was before when i set it to optimized settings but i have it set to how the manual suggests now. Its as if my sound card is conflicting with my graphics card.. If the sound card is enabled, after 30 seconds of boot up, the screen is blank... 
HELP!


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

What do you mean opened the installer? Did you try putting driver cd
in? Your losing me on the installer thing. Is your video onboard by any
chance., It may be that your onboard sound is kaput/bad. You may have
to just disable onboard sound in bios, remove any drivers related to sound
on your pc, and go out and buy a pci sound card. It happens, but I would
not give up on it just yet. You should post some system specs, your 
running xp right?


----------



## smithy (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes im running XP Home Edition. By the installer i meant i put the disk in for installer, sorry about the confusion. 
If it is the case that i need a new soud card, what would you recommend as a good but cheap sound card. 

System Specs.
Motherboard: Winfast 760GXK8MC,
AMD Sempron 3300+ Processor (2.00GHz),
512MB RAM,
Nvidia GeForce MX 440,
SoundMAX AC97 Integrated Sound Card...

Hmm, what else? And i didnt have this problem before i rebooted my computer due to problems with other things.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Tell us about the other problems. They may be related.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I think you have a Foxconn motherboard. What do you mean by "reboot" - restart or reinstalling Windows?
Download the audio driver *here* and install it in Safe mode.


----------



## smithy (Jan 14, 2007)

My other problem was NTLDR is missing. 
By reboot i mean re-install windows. I will download the installer and try it in safe mode...


----------



## smithy (Jan 14, 2007)

Tried all suggested but still doesnt work. Continue to get an error message when installing whether it be on safe mode or not.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

If you want to try a repair install of windows, and are getting the ntldr
msg. You need to create some boot floppys. You will need six floppys.
Do a google for topic, and read the instructions....


----------



## smithy (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, i rebooted windows to fix that, thats how this problem came about...


----------



## smithy (Jan 14, 2007)

Can nobody help :/


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

If All else fails disable onboard sound, purchase a soundcard.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

To make sure you've got the correct driver:
Download and run Everest (in my sig). That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. In Everest press Computer - then Summary. Save the report as plain text. Please post back, with that report as an attachment.


----------



## smithy (Jan 14, 2007)

@eneles
I used Everest and have attached the report


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

There's no signs of any audio device in the Everest report. Are you sure the onboard sound is enabled? What does device manager say?


----------



## smithy (Jan 14, 2007)

If you read all of my posts you will find that when i enable my onboard sound the monitor goes blank after 30 seconds and needs to be restarted to get it back on. (just for it to go off 30 seconds later)


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I have read your posts. Are you able to enable the sound when in "Fail safe" or "Default" BIOS settings? What happens if you start the computer in Safe mode when using "Optimized" settings?


----------



## smithy (Jan 14, 2007)

I have started the computer with onboard sound enable in Safe Mode and it doesnt go off. I will try setting it to failsafe settings and then enabling onboard sound.


----------



## smithy (Jan 14, 2007)

I tried setting to failsafe BIOS settings and enabled onboard sound and to no suprise, it does the same thing, after 30 seconds(mabye less) i get a blank screen.. 
HELP!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what psu have in this system and how many amps on the 12v+ line


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Did you install ALL drivers from the MB disc? In the Everest report it looks like the graphics are running on a generic driver.


----------



## tahona (Feb 7, 2009)

smithy said:


> hi, i rebooted my computer a few weeks ago and my audio software wont install  i have the disk for the mobo but it just:
> Runs installer up to what appears to be the final window (installation 'bar' goes right to the end)
> then it says " driver not found! Reboot your system, and run this setup again"
> ive tried downloading the driver for my motherboard but it does the same thing...
> Help me! ray:


tnx


----------

